# Looking for a Moots Stem



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm looking for a 120mm Moots qill road stem. I know it's a shot in the dark, but if anyone has one they are looking to unload let me know. Thanks.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

120mm X one inch, 1 1/8 ??? What size do you need?


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

120mm road, 1" quill, with a 26mm clamp. -17 deg rise.


----------

